# 2011 Meet & Greet



## Blueeyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I may have missed the post on this but has it been decided what state the next meet & greet will be in?
We might could make it if it's not too far if ya'll could stand 2 Mississippi travelers from the hills of North MS.


----------



## big bilko (Nov 11, 2010)

RE: 2011 Meet & Greet

I have justbought a 100 acre river front block nestled in a gum tree forest.You are all welcome to come over. :evil:  :laugh:   BIG BILKO


----------



## try2findus (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

If I am not mistaken, I think it has been decided that we will all meet at Misty River in Walland, Tennessee for the 2011 Meet & Greet.  

We LOVE Mississippi friends and can stand everyone who enjoys a good time, good food and great people.  Almost everyone who attended in 2009 were there in 2010 and we added several to the group as well!  :approve:   Our motto is, "the more, the better"!

Congratulations BB, I wish we could all travel to see you and Kaye...but since that probably isn't going to happen, we would love to see some pictures of your newly acquired riverfront property!


----------



## Blueeyes (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

Thanks for both of your replies. 
Big Bilko-I would love to see your lakefront property in Australia-it is a country I always dreamed of spending a month or 2 visiting. I even have all the national parks picked out I would love to hike in. Oh well, maybe when I win the lottery.


----------



## big bilko (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

Thanks to TEX ,Photos in album section.   Regards BIG BILKO.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

After looking at BB pictures, I am all for going to his place.  We could rent a large barge and float over, then caravan to his place.   :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

Sounds good to me!!  Hollis and Tex can buy the tickets!!   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Blueeyes (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

Big Bilko:
Liked yr pics of your land. Looks like a good place to ride my little dirt bike (Honda 100). Do you have any crocs in yr creek?


----------



## big bilko (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

No crocs in creek.The sharks ate them all.(just joking)Only fish and a few turtles and freshwater crayfish.Main reason we like it is it is isolated, Over half mile to nearest neighbor.regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

now you can run around naked and not worry about it


----------



## LEN (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

Did he worry before???   People want to know!!!!


----------



## Triple E (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet





> LEN - 11/11/2010 7:24 PM Did he worry before??? People want to know!!!!





:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

The world is not yet ready for my naked body. :evil:  :evil:  :evil: Now I am a farm boy I can say  HI YALL.Regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## try2findus (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

BB & Kaye, how nice your place is!  I agree 100% with Steve.  Let's float over and spend a week visiting y'all!   

You certainly have plenty of room for all of us to Meet & Greet on your land.  Hiking, fishing, swimming, canoeing...the possibilities are endless.  I suggest we all buy one lottery ticket per week until one of us wins, then whoever wins the big $$$, finances the trip "Down Under"!


----------



## LEN (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

If any are really interested in invading the down under, the wife and I are thinking next year or the year after for our 2nd trip. Oh! we most likely will fly into Melbourne, Sooooooo who knows maybe we could have a invasion of the south land. Save your air miles and lets go. A little tip though go for as much time as you can afford we did AU and NZ for 8 weeks the last time and felt we didn't have enough time.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

Well JR I would have to hit the lottery before I could that, or I could sell the MH and do it. well the last one is outa the question. I have bought a lottery ticket, so lets just wait and see.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

Big B you can't be a farm boy yet    They didn't fix you any grits at the M&G :laugh:  Though sure Hollis would take care of that since we did not get to make it again this year :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

well I was but, he was never there in the morning, so the grits wasn't made


----------



## Triple E (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet





> try2findus - 11/12/2010 6:22 AM BB & Kaye, how nice your place is! I agree 100% with Steve. Let's float over and spend a week visiting y'all!  You certainly have plenty of room for all of us to Meet & Greet on your land. Hiking, fishing, swimming, canoeing...the possibilities are endless. I suggest we all buy one lottery ticket per week until one of us wins, then whoever wins the big $$$, finances the trip "Down Under"!





Alright Jeanie you are on. A ticket a week. We can all do that, huh. :approve: :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

well Steve I have my tickets bought for Tonight and next Tuesday


----------



## Triple E (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

I will get mine tomorrow. Somebody needs to Rod. Hey Rod, Get you tickets!!!!!!


----------



## whitey (Nov 20, 2010)

RE: 2011 Meet & Greet

Thanks for the invite BB, However i think it is a little to far for me to make it.I hope to be able to make the next year M&G.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Re: 2011 Meet & Greet

Gerald you will be able to get to the next M&G. Just wait and see, never say never. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

